
Identification of molecular cause of inherited microcephaly - bookofjoe
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-07-molecular-underlying-rare-genetic-disorder.html
======
bookofjoe
>Haploinsufficiency of X-linked intellectual disability gene CASK induces
post-transcriptional changes in synaptic and cellular metabolic pathways

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S00144...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0014488620301503?via%3Dihub)

